
Bill Watterson: How to Find Your Life’s Meaning - DiabloD3
https://betterhumans.coach.me/bill-watterson-how-to-find-your-lifes-meaning-3bc6a17be275
======
passivepinetree
I love Bill Watterson and Calvin and Hobbes more than anything, and I
appreciate the relatively uplifting message in the midst of all of the recent
bad news, but this is just a shitty medium list-ified version of his Kenyon
College speech with zero insight of the author's.

If you want to read the actual speech, it'd be better to head to
[http://web.mit.edu/jmorzins/www/C-H-
speech.html](http://web.mit.edu/jmorzins/www/C-H-speech.html)

~~~
jaclaz
I was going to post that same link to the speech before I saw you already did.

And yes, the medium post doesn't seem to introduce any particular Author's
"best ideas" (which is was it is advertised), apart that of using Bill
Watterson's name in the title and citing parts of his [1990] speech with some
bolding here and there (without even providing the source).

I was expecting a new interview with Bill Watterson ...

